# Black Ash Burl



## myingling (Dec 25, 2015)

Stabilized Black Ash Burl 3.5 Crystal - Glass ,,,,This one came out pretty sweet lookin

little how it sounds

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 25, 2015)

Pretty good looking and sounding Mike! Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mike I saw that on another forum a few minutes ago. Great looking call and sounds great also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh man that's some crazy BAB !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 25, 2015)

Very very nice Mike as usual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful call, including the sound bytes! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank A (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

Really cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

